# Sharing part of my workout - Putting it all together



## JowGaWolf (May 7, 2020)

So after I drill the individual components, I put everything together.  This gets a little difficult because it's not completely idea flow the way that I'm showing it in the video.  I have use this flow in sparring and it works well, so it's not entirely useless.

The flow you see towards the end are 2 punches at different speeds.  The first punch is slower which affects my opponent's timing for expecting punches.  The first punch (back fist) comes in and my opponent thinks he has enough time to fire a counter, but by the time he thinks that I'm sending a much faster and harder,  The ideal situation is to send both punches fast so that I hit you while you are recovering from the first strike.  But in this drill I have to settle for one off speed punch until I can get three strikes into that gap, before the ball swings back. Right now I'm too slow on the reload to fire off the 3 additional strikes. It may not even be possible with the target at the current height.  I'll train a few months with this tool before I make that decision.

This technique is an advancing technique but I still need more practice before I can advance on the target, which at that point would require that I have a fast slip.

These punches are faster than the ones I used in the sparring videos but aren't the fastest that I can go.  The problem is that I'm trying to get the speed without the power.  And that's like asking someone to swing a baseball bat as fast as they can without adding power.


----------

